# Wholesale salt supplier in MN ?



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

we are looking for a new supplier for bagged snow-ice melt in the Minneapolis area
last season we used about 40,000 #s of 50# bags of Road Runner

any help would be appreciated
thanks
tc


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Where to by salt or snow melt in the twin cities?*

Anyone here from MN ??
Where do you buy salt or snow melt

We have a contract in Faribault and need about 40,000 #s


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Try US Salt in Bloomington.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Avitare;1327954 said:


> Anyone here from MN ??
> Where do you buy salt or snow melt
> 
> We have a contract in Faribault and need about 40,000 #s


Call Peterson Salt in Minnetonka. They're cheaper than US Salt. I ordered a semi load from them and they gave me their best price with no charge for shipping to my door.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Brendon- Are they cheaper across the board or just on bags? Got any prices you can share?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Deershack;1328023 said:



> Brendon- Are they cheaper across the board or just on bags? Got any prices you can share?


They don't do bulk Lee, but they've been cheaper on bags every year since I found them. Can't recall what I paid last year...


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

For bagged ice melt call Tony at fertimix in Jordan. They deliver if needed and with 16 pallets its prob free delivery.


----------

